# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  [White Rabbit] Recherche familles d'accueil pour rats en région parisienne

## White Rabbit

Bonjour,


l'association recherche des familles d'accueil (FA) *en région parisienne* pour pouvoir réhabiliter des rats (mâles et femelles) de laboratoire. Ils ont besoin de vous pour les aider à découvrir la vie de famille, en attendant leur adoption.


Si vous souhaitez en accueillir, n'hésitez pas à remplir le formulaire!


Pour plus de renseignements, vous pouvez contacter l'association à cette adresse: sauvetage@white-rabbit.org. L'équipe en charge de la réhabilitation des rats répondra à vos questions.
Et pour en savoir plus sur la réhabilitation des rats, vous pouvez consulter cette fiche.



_(photo d'illustration de rats d'une précédente sortie, en FA)_

----------


## White Rabbit

Bonsoir,

nous recherchons toujours des FA en région parisienne. Nous en manquons pour pouvoir réhabiliter des rats de laboratoire.

Si vous pouvez en accueillir, n'hésitez pas à remplir formulaire de FA ou à contacter l'équipe en charge de la réhabilitation des rats à sauvetage@white-rabbit.org pour toute question.

Merci!

----------

